# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  نحوه ی نصب وپیکره بندی،3  wxwidgets در کد بلاک

## stackprogramer

نحوه ی نصب وپیکره بندی،3  wxwidgets در کد بلاک،کسی می تونه منو راهنمایی کنه؟؟؟ :خیلی عصبانی:  :اشتباه:

----------


## stackprogramer

یعنی کسی نیست جواب بده؟ :گریه:

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> یعنی کسی نیست جواب بده؟


تحقیق کنید : https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q...to+code+blocks

----------

